# Snails That DON'T reproduce?



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Are there any snails I can keep in my 10 gallon divided 3 ways that won't reproduce?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mystery snails won't reproduce unless their is a mate present, but in a divided 10 gallon, I wouldn't put in snails. They are poop machines.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe that nerites can't breed without brackish conditions. And they are smaller. Could probably get away with one in each side.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yuck. I don't need poop. Never mind.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ghost shrimp would be a thing to try... cheaper and have almost 0 bioload
I got mine for 33 cents each, they live 2-3 years.... just watch out, they LOVE to jump out of tanks, and some bettas think they make better snacks then maids


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

how high can the gosh shrimp jump?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Right out of the tank.  They just keep jumping till they get to the top. My VT chased one right out of the tank and it died.  They are cute little things though! ^.^ If you have a cover it's no prob. And be sure to get the biggest ghost shrimp at your store because, like LittleBettas said, some Bettas like to eat them.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh yeah and make sure the shrimp have a place to hide where the betta can't go.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thick plants or a small rock formation work (I had a small seashell with a hole in it... it has been used as a aqurium decoration for 15 years so no worry, lol)

But yeah, if there is a opening, they will jump, my betta did not go after them, after I put a cover on I had no trouble out of them (they are CUTE to watch)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Nerite snails don't reproduce, and just one of them the bioload isn't bad. Multiple snails or other species do poop a LOT. I have annoying snails that hitch-hiked from my plants that were cute at first, but not about 50 of them later... GAH. I bought a new, very large, plant, and within a couple hours it was covered in snail poop.

Ghost shrimp? Cute, fun to watch, and minimal bioload!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Red cherry shrimp - even prettier, but some bettas do prefer to hunt them because of their colour. Mine are all ok, though, both in my male tank and my sorority.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree on the red cherries, just more expensive than ghosties or snails.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're still considering snails a Nerite snail will be fine, they can't breed unless your water is brackish (which it shouldn't be). 

If you're looking for shrimps, I would try ghost shrimps first, they're generally cheaper, you should plop a few of these guys in if your Betta attacks them that either means your Betta in general is just more aggressive by nature, or that the shrimps don't have enough cover to hide from the Betta. 

If the shrimps fare well I'll plop a few of RCS in if you'd like, start giving them more cover (java moss attached to something), and they should thrive~


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Micho said:


> If you're looking for shrimps, I would try ghost shrimps first, they're generally cheaper, you should plop a few of these guys in if your Betta attacks them that either means your Betta in general is just more aggressive by nature, or that the shrimps don't have enough cover to hide from the Betta.


I second this. Rather spend 30 cents on shrimp and them get attacked/eaten compared to $3+ on them and have them be a snack!


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Definitly shrimp.. a dozen ghost shrimp cost me 4 bucks.. 2 mystery snails cost the same 4 bucks.. And the Shrimp have a less bio load as pointed out above.


----------

